# Can mints cause diarrea?



## natasja32

My 5 year old had half a packet of polo mints after school this afternoon. Tonight at about 7 he had terrible diarrea and was prob on the loo for 30 mins. Poor little soul. He was complaining of tummy ache this morning and yesterday then this evening he was complaining for hours about his tummy really hurting. Could this be the mints or has he most likely got a bug?:shrug:


----------



## sophxx

If he complained yesterday then it can't be the mints as if I read it right he hadn't eaten them? Mints do have a lactose affect if to many are eaten.


----------



## natasja32

Thanks for replying.:flower: You did read it right....he was complaining about tummy ache yesterday...again this morning and then it got worse this evening...when they say laxative surely that wont give you really awful diarrea I woudnt have thought...maybe more of an upset tummy:shrug:


----------



## deafgal

certain sweeteners can.


----------



## TattiesMum

Sorbitol is the sweetener that causes diarrhoea and it is often used in sugar free mints :thumbup:


----------



## Gemie

Yes I remember at school everyone saying 'you shouldn't eat polos they stop the pill from working' :haha: (incidentally I don't think any of us were even on the pill at that time!) But as an adult I've come to realise it was a half truth... polo mints contain an ingredient (it escapes me which one) that acts as a laxative and as you know if you have diarrhoea it can stop the pill from working lol

So I'm not surprised at your sons toilet troubles! bless him x


----------

